# The Q&A Game



## Dar (Feb 2, 2012)

Basically, you just post a question, state whether you want the answer to be weird or serious, then the next poster answers it. You also have to say why.

EX:
Poster 1: Whats your favorite sandwich? (Weird)
Poster 2: Obviously, a Soup Sandwich. I like how it makes the bread soggy :3

What's your greatest desire? (Serious)
Poster 3: To be successful. Why not?

If you were riding a giraffe through Mexico, what kind of fruit would you be eating? (Weird)

Okay, start!
-------------------

Do you think this game is a good idea? (Serious)


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 3, 2012)

Meh, sorta.

What are you doing right now?


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Feb 3, 2012)

Listening to some music, typing this. Also looking down on people who walk around in the -30° C weather, while I sit here in my warm apartment on the 6th floor.

Why am I being randomly ignored by people? Silly. (I'll call it silly, no matte what!)


----------



## CharizardHammer (Feb 3, 2012)

Because you do not have a big red button on your forehead.

Who ate a fish? (wierd)


----------



## Dar (Feb 3, 2012)

Obviously, the Soup thats jumping on trampolines. (Some people will get it. Some won't.)

Who would like a cupcake? (weird)


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 3, 2012)

Pinkie Pie would totally eat a cupcake, one that tastes like rainbows. :3


What is the meaning of life? (Weird, and no 42.)


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 4, 2012)

24.

Why are politicians corrupt? *all philosophic-like*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Feb 4, 2012)

In all of us resides a monster. The size of this monster depends on the person, in some it's smaller, in some it's bigger. In some it's the size of jupiter. But no matter what size, it's only wish is to grow bigger. Greed.

WHY IS IT SO FRIGGIN' COLD HERE?!? Silly.


----------



## Dar (Feb 4, 2012)

Because when I walk in, the temperature drops 10 degrees.

Make me a sammich? (Weird)


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 4, 2012)

NO! 

What's your favorite candy?


----------



## Dar (Feb 4, 2012)

Gummy Squirtles.

Θα μου δώσετε ένα λουτρό;


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm sorry, it takes me half an hour to decipher Ancient Greek.

WHO LIKES COOKIES?!?!?!


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 4, 2012)

I DO!

Where can you find a donkey? (Silly)


----------



## Dar (Feb 4, 2012)

MEH!
*hands out friendship cookies*

Are you a derp?

EDIT: My house.

(By the way ILS, that said "Will you give me a bath?" Or at least it was meant to. It ended up saying, "It will give me a bath?")


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm a herpaderp, thank you very much.

Hur?


----------



## Dar (Feb 4, 2012)

Exactly.

Would you like a sammich?


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 4, 2012)

No, now get back in the kitchen.

Would you like an overused meme? (Serious)


----------



## Luxcario (Feb 4, 2012)

No.

Why is Plants vs. Zombies so addictive?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 4, 2012)

MJ zombie. 'Nuff said.

If x equals y, what is the circumference of the sun?


----------



## Dar (Feb 5, 2012)

Z.

Are you Zeus?


----------



## Monoking (Feb 5, 2012)

Probably. I can shoot lighting.


Why are Absol so good at predicting disasters?


----------



## Dar (Feb 5, 2012)

I dont know. Maybe they get a feeling in their gut, like the feeling you get after you eat a bean burrito.

Would you like some salsa from New York City?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 5, 2012)

I'd love to dance. *starts playing El Gran Combo*

Gabba wabba ding fwee ro?


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes, that is indeed a tie. Good observation.

Where'd the cheese go? Silly.


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 11, 2012)

In France's national anthem!

Do you think bowties are cool? (Serious)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 11, 2012)

Not if you're a cosplayer I know, in which case bowler hats are cool!

What do you get if you fuse a Cactuar with a Tonberry? (Silly)


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't know, go ask Dr. Mahmahmaa!

Why did the buffalo cross the road? (Silly~)


----------



## Dar (Feb 15, 2012)

Because, if the buffalo didn't cross the road, it would be served in a salad and served to Hawaiians.

Yes or No?


----------



## TonyMHFan (Feb 16, 2012)

No

Can I get a High-5?


----------



## Dar (Feb 17, 2012)

Possibly.

Can I do a backflip?


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Feb 17, 2012)

YES YOU CAN! At least in theory...

So how's the weather? (serious)


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 18, 2012)

Cold but not freezing, and the sky is all white with clouds.

Why does none of the Lotad line have a flower?


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 18, 2012)

Lillypads are flowers.

Can I have a dollar?


----------



## Dar (Feb 18, 2012)

What kind of dollar? An Antarctic dollar? A purple dollar? A hundred dollar? Eh, I'll give you it all :3

Am I a Cubone, an Absol, or a Sandwich?


----------



## SquishierCobra (Feb 18, 2012)

A Sandwich

Why is the rum ALWAYS gone?!


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 19, 2012)

Because you ingest too much.

What's the meaning of 42?


----------



## Dar (Feb 19, 2012)

Apparently, a giant computer says it's life.

What does .com stand for?


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 21, 2012)

How should I know?

Would you hug Ita-chan?


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Feb 21, 2012)

If you by Ita-chan mean that baby, hell no.

What should I eat tomorrow?


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 22, 2012)

SquishierCobra said:


> A Sandwich


Your answer.

Why is the Silence Game so much fun?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 23, 2012)

Cuz it doesn't feature one half of TCoD! (Wait, what?)

Why are ferrets so nosy?


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 24, 2012)

Go ask my mom, she might know. She had ferrets at one point.

Why can't I have a day off?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 25, 2012)

Cuz the voices (not) in my head say you can't have one!

Why couldn't we get Marathon Man earlier?


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 26, 2012)

Cause Russia frowned at the same time Kaiba smiled!
(+100 dead puppies)

Do you like bacon?


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 26, 2012)

Heck yeah!

Is the Gaia Theory true?


----------



## Dar (Feb 26, 2012)

Do waffles iron their socks? Same question.

Pancakes or Waffles?


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 26, 2012)

Waffles, cause a blueberry a day keeps the Dalek away.

Do you own a Spider Pig?


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Feb 27, 2012)

Not the real pig, but I do have a watch with it's picture, sadly, it's way too noisy for my tastes.

Why is everybody on this site a fu**ing brony? (Referenceeees)


----------



## Frostagin (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't know. I don't mind the ponies, but soon eventually everyone will be a Hetafreak. Hopefully.

What is the answer to life, the universe, and everything?


----------



## Comatoad (Mar 2, 2012)

Ask Prussia, his life seems to be pretty awesome. He must know :)

Why is it so hard for people to admit they're wrong?


----------



## ole_schooler (Mar 2, 2012)

Because we are all the protagonists in the story that is our lives, and the protagonist is always right.  At least according to most of the stories we've heard.

Bronies, Hetafreaks, Homestuckers:  Marry, shag, throw off a cliff?  (One group per action!)


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 2, 2012)

Throw off a cliff, Shag, Marry.

Why isn't there a Star Trek episode taking place in Rhode Island?


----------



## Frostagin (Mar 2, 2012)

Because. Gene Roddenberry said so.

Do you like Hetalia?


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Mar 2, 2012)

... I think the answer is obvious to the both of us. But yes, yes I do. 

Does thou request thy bird of snow?


----------



## Frostagin (Mar 5, 2012)

No, but I want Gilbird~!

Do you think Prussia is awesome?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 6, 2012)

No... *Gets shot*

Will... I... Sur... vive?


----------



## Dar (Mar 6, 2012)

Yep.
*takes out sword*
*slashes repeatedly*
Nope.

Would you like a pie?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 7, 2012)

So long as there's no nuts or baby animal meat in it, Wynaut?

What are those Secret Achievements for Tomb Raider: Underworld?


----------



## Frostagin (Mar 10, 2012)

Never heard of it. Don't ask me.

But Brain, If we give peas a chance, won't the lima beans feel left out?


----------



## Dar (Mar 11, 2012)

Not if we bring them to Limane 12 on the Futurama space ship.

Are you in a tuba?


----------



## CharizardHammer (Mar 11, 2012)

No.

Are you drunk?


----------



## Frostagin (Mar 12, 2012)

No, I'm not old enough to drink.
((But my oc in the roleplay between me and Ulqi is!))

But Brain, where are we going to get scuba gear at this kind of night?

((Pinky and the Brain FTW~!))


----------



## Dar (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, this kind of night is very special, so we may steal it from your grandma.

Are waffles sexier than pancakes?


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 15, 2012)

No, they just taste better. But you seem to have thoughts of sex and eating mixed up. Someone should psychoanalyze you. Go see Rhosyn. And her lusus.

Am I going crazy?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 20, 2012)

Good question!

Were you ever sane?

(Although, I think that question can be aimed at half of TCoD really...)


----------



## CharizardHammer (Mar 25, 2012)

I have no idea.

Are you eaten yet?


----------



## XXMijumaruXX (Mar 25, 2012)

Nope, and probably will never be, considering how horribly tasting I am.

Have you been to space?


----------



## Coroxn (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes. Many times. It's relatively boring, actually, but I got family there.

_WHY ARE MY BONES SO SMALL!?_


----------



## XXMijumaruXX (Mar 25, 2012)

Because you don't drink enough Carbos! *gives some to Pokemon*

Why does the world have to blow up soon?


----------



## Sypl (Apr 1, 2012)

It won't blow up, it implode if you look directly at it.

Why did I accidentally a word?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 4, 2012)

Cuz you're trying to confuse us perfectionistic Rats!

Why does Inuzuka tell us stuff he doesn't need to tell us?


----------

